# Aguero al Barça: è fatta. Le cifre.



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.

*City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



5 milioni? La prendono tutti tipo 10/15/20 milioni....sono quasi alla frutta anche loro mi sa


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



cioè prende meno di un ibra decrepito.....pazzesco. 

è messo così male ?


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2021)

Tanto valeva per loro tenere Suarez, che è pure più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

noi diamo 7 a ibra per metà stagione e 8 a donnarumma per fare pena.
poi ci lamentiamo che non ci sono soldi per il mercato.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2021)

Bisognava muoversi per tempo se le cifre sono queste,Aguero in Italia ti fa 30 tra gol e assist in infradito,ma da noi si naviga a vista,quale programmazione.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Maggio 2021)

Ha 5 anni in meno di Ibra e prende 2 milioni in meno all'anno.

Noi buttiamo via i soldi. Non è che non li abbiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



A quelle cifre era interessante ma forse lui non era interessato a noi..andrà a prendere il posto di Messi


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



Non puo essere vero. Assurdo.

Niente, pensiamo a quello che noi diamo a Ibra per giocare 15 partite l'anno.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Maggio 2021)

Milanlove;2341778 ha scritto:


> Ha 5 anni in meno di Ibra e prende 2 milioni in meno all'anno.
> 
> Noi buttiamo via i soldi. Non è che non li abbiamo.



.


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2341826 ha scritto:


> Non puo essere vero. Assurdo.
> 
> Niente, pensiamo a quello che noi diamo a Ibra per giocare 15 partite l'anno.


Mi ricordo che ne avevamo parlato tempo fa quando qualche tifoso lo accostava al Milan e ti avevo detto che alla sua età non avrebbe chiesto un ingaggio monstre... Certo ad oggi non c'è paragone tra il fascino del Barcellona e quello del Milan ma come dici giustamente tu a pensare ai 7 netti all'anno ad Ibra viene male.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2341826 ha scritto:


> Non puo essere vero. Assurdo.
> 
> Niente, pensiamo a quello che noi diamo a Ibra per giocare 15 partite l'anno.



Ibra che ha 8 anni in più...


----------



## Giofa (21 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi va bene che quello che fanno gli altri è sempre bello e il Milan sbaglia sempre, Aguero però quest'anno 11 presenze 2 gol. Sicuri che i commenti sarebbero stati gli stessi se l'avesse preso il Milan a 5 mln per 2 anni?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



Tra l'altro è dell'88, compie 33 anni a giugno. Non è così vecchio, ormai le carriere dei calciatori si stanno tutte allungando e credo non sarà così insolito vedere gente fare la differenza con continuità fino almeno a 35-36 anni.


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2021)

5 milioni è anche quanto chiesto del fromboliere turco per il rinnovo se non sbaglio, rendiamoci conto........a me il Kun non fa impazzire e gioca anche in un ruolo diverso ma tra lui e pippoglu ci passa il mondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

Lineker10;2341826 ha scritto:


> Non puo essere vero. Assurdo.
> 
> Niente, pensiamo a quello che noi diamo a Ibra per giocare 15 partite l'anno.



aguero non ha raiola.
certe stecche non finiscono, fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano (in tasca di chi le da).


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

PS: da noi non vengono perchè non facciamo la CL, al barca però vanno anche se è teoricamente escluso da tutto..........


----------



## sottoli (21 Maggio 2021)

Il barca che cede Suarez, secondo me ben più forte del Kun, perché "vecchio" (e forse fa vincere lo scudo a Simeone) e poi ne prende uno uguale ma più scarso (ok scarso no, ma meno fenomeno)
Boh


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Maggio 2021)

Aguero ha 32 anni,se ci lavoravano per tempo lo portavano a Milano,ora invece c'è il rischio che i 5 mln li dìano al 36enne Giroud.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Maggio 2021)

Aguero ormai è finitissimo, da noi sarebbe venuto con un ingaggio più alto e più lungo e tempo 6 mesi lo avremmo odiato ai livelli di Essien, ma il Giannino non vi ha insegnato niente? 
Il Barcellona poi fa operazioni di mercato demenziali da anni, non mi stupisce che quel rottame se lo siano accollato loro


----------



## Albijol (21 Maggio 2021)

Coccosheva81;2341931 ha scritto:


> Aguero ormai è finitissimo, da noi sarebbe venuto con un ingaggio più alto e più lungo e tempo 6 mesi lo avremmo odiato ai livelli di Essien, ma il Giannino non vi ha insegnato niente?
> Il Barcellona poi fa operazioni di mercato demenziali da anni, non mi stupisce che quel rottame se lo siano accollato loro



A me sembra la prima operazione decente del Barcellona da 4 anni a questa parte. Quella pippaza di Breitwaite ad esempio prende più di quello che prenderà Aguero


----------



## gabri65 (21 Maggio 2021)

Si piange e ci si lamenta, ma appena c'è un top player disponibile non se lo fanno scappare, eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2021)

Aguero ha fatto 2 gol lo scorso anno, se fosse venuto da noi apriti cielo con il milanista statistico. 
Impossibile paragonare Ibra a Aguero son giocatori diversi soprattutto sotto l'aspetto caratteriale e tattico.
Aguero ( uno dei miei attaccanti preferiti degli ultimi 10 anni ) è uno che metti ( mettevi ) li e stava li ad aspettare il pallone ma dava zero contributo alla squadra. Un pò come icardi. 

Quindi si, il Milan per quanto mi riguarda ha fatto bene non ingaggiarlo.Poi oh, punti di vista.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Maggio 2021)

Albijol;2341941 ha scritto:


> A me sembra la prima operazione decente del Barcellona da 4 anni a questa parte. Quella pippaza di Breitwaite ad esempio prende più di quello che prenderà Aguero



Se Aguero gioca 15 partite e segna 3 gol, qualsiasi stipendio sarà comunque troppo. 
Questi giocatori quando hanno il crollo verticale non si rialzano più, ci siamo passati talmente tante volte che ancora mi stupisco che ci crediamo.
"Eh ma Fernando Torres in Italia fa ancora 25 gol in ciabatte...."


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341963 ha scritto:


> Aguero ha fatto 2 gol lo scorso anno, se fosse venuto da noi apriti cielo con il milanista statistico.
> Impossibile paragonare Ibra a Aguero son giocatori diversi soprattutto sotto l'aspetto caratteriale e tattico.
> Aguero ( uno dei miei attaccanti preferiti degli ultimi 10 anni ) è uno che metti ( mettevi ) li e stava li ad aspettare il pallone ma dava zero contributo alla squadra. Un pò come icardi.
> 
> Quindi si, il Milan per quanto mi riguarda ha fatto bene non ingaggiarlo.Poi oh, punti di vista.



non lo paragonerei ad icardi, per me è più simile ad ibra.
non comne caratteristiche fisiche ma come tecnica ed utilità.
aguero da noi ci starebbe, al netto della condizione che non conosco, non so perchè abbia giocato poco quest'anno.
icardi da noi non ce lo vedo, se giochiamo con sta 3/4 oscena poi men che meno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



Dubito seriamente le cifre siano quelle.
A meno che Aguero non abbia accettato di prendere meno per il prestigio di giocare nel barca senza gravare troppo sulle casse del club (visti i noti problemi finanziari)


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341717 ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, Aguero sarà un nuovo giocatore del Barcellona. Contratto di 2 anni a 5 mln di euro a stagione. Annuncio nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> *City - Kane: le cifre monstre. QUI -)* https://www.milanworld.net/kane-verso-il-city-per-140-mln-di-euro-vt103471-new-post.html



Continua il ridimensionamento del Barcellona.
I nomi non contano nulla, meno di zero. C'è un termine per questi casi ed è "figurine".
Altrimenti con Essien avremmo fatto il colpaccio.

Questi sono i calciatori da schivare altroché. Come lui, come Isco e tanti altri.

E non bisogna pensare che se l'ha preso il Barcellona allora hanno fatto il colpaccio, la storia del loro recente calciomercato narra di acquisti mediocri o peggio


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Maggio 2021)

i giocatori da comprare sono quelli in ascesa, dai 21 ai 25 anni.
Se per problemi finanziari non riesci, devi andare sugli under 21.
Dai 26 ai 30/31 non sono alla portata perchè se Buoni sono nel clou e devi strapagarli senza possibilità di rivederli.
Over 30/31 secondo me devi valutare rinnovo anno su anno di quelli che hai già in rosa oppure eviterei come la peste dei nuovi arrivi (per un ibra che ti va bene, ne prendi 99 a fine carriera o ex giocatori che ti affossono).


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2341963 ha scritto:


> Aguero ha fatto 2 gol lo scorso anno, se fosse venuto da noi apriti cielo con il milanista statistico.
> Impossibile paragonare Ibra a Aguero son giocatori diversi soprattutto sotto l'aspetto caratteriale e tattico.
> Aguero ( uno dei miei attaccanti preferiti degli ultimi 10 anni ) è uno che metti ( mettevi ) li e stava li ad aspettare il pallone ma dava zero contributo alla squadra. Un pò come icardi.
> 
> Quindi si, il Milan per quanto mi riguarda ha fatto bene non ingaggiarlo.Poi oh, punti di vista.



Il City che gioca con ritmo ed intensità lo lascia andare perchè non ce la fa più. Il Barca vive di figurine ormai, galleggiano solo perchè nonostante tutto hanno un alieno in campo. Lasciate perdere il Kun, va in Spagna a svernare.


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2342160 ha scritto:


> Continua il ridimensionamento del Barcellona.
> I nomi non contano nulla, meno di zero. C'è un termine per questi casi ed è "figurine".
> Altrimenti con Essien avremmo fatto il colpaccio.
> 
> ...



Non è che tutti i vecchi sono dei catorci, c'è una cosa che fa la differenza a quell'età, la motivazione. E' solo quella che li può far rendere, solo ed esclusivamente quella.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2342475 ha scritto:


> Non è che tutti i vecchi sono dei catorci, c'è una cosa che fa la differenza a quell'età, la motivazione. E' solo quella che li può far rendere, solo ed esclusivamente quella.



Si nella PL.. nel campionato di Elefanti italigliano.. Aguero farebbe ancora la differenza


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2342567 ha scritto:


> Si nella PL.. nel campionato di Elefanti italigliano.. Aguero farebbe ancora la differenza



Aguero se ha motivazioni farebbe la differenza in qualsiasi squadra al mondo. Se ce le ha lo sa solo chi ci ha parlato assieme. Guardate cos'ha fatto Suarez motivato. Cos'ha fatto Ibra a quarant'anni motivato. Borriello a Cagliari motivato. 

La motivazione muove tutto nello sport, se quella è forte il rendimento è super.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2342475 ha scritto:


> Non è che tutti i vecchi sono dei catorci, c'è una cosa che fa la differenza a quell'età, la motivazione. E' solo quella che li può far rendere, solo ed esclusivamente quella.



Assolutamente, mi riferivo a QUESTI tipi di vecchi, quelli in caduta libera. 
Infatti ci ho messo anche Isco che non ha neanche 30anni.
E' il giocatore palesemente in calo che va schivato. Imho guai a pensare di affidare le sorti di una stagione a un giocatore uscito dai suoi standard pensando di recuperarlo.

Lewandoski è coetaneo di Aguero, ma il presente e soprattutto il futuro non li accumuna per niente


----------



## 13-33 (23 Maggio 2021)

Stipendio basso pero bonus importantissimi !!!


----------

